# Passion from Beyond



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 10, 2013)

This one isn't that great that I wrote some time ago, but still watch out for your prized possessions. 





Passion from beyond

A large crowd meandered through the overgrown path that leads to the journey bay inside a huge fortress hangar. Someone yells, what everyone always hears on these hikes, "Can't they cut back these bushes!" The plants on planet Drint grow just about faster than anywhere else. Someone trips again, and people dodge and hop over the wriggling alien. Individuals in the throng occasionally moan from being rapped on the head from all the cones and gigantic seeds falling from the trees in the thick forest around them.

The massive group reaches their destination, and they spot Captain Zanlo waving and directing them inside into a new model spacecruiser, not heretofore used on missions like this. Zanlo towers over the aliens as they embark, and he has grooves in his face with eyebrows that are almost indiscernible from his short hair that zig zags and dips in many places. "Open the habitation chambers, second and third mates." The assemblage noisily tramps through. As they reach their beds inside, many give off groans of relief. Before they all can quickly collapse on their bunks and piles of mattresses that extend way out into the rest compartments, the ship lurches and slowly begins an ascent into the hazy atmosphere. The Drintans, some of them already snoring up a storm, make exclamations of mirth.

Zanlo walks, and sometimes, runs throughout the ship checking every chamber door and rear exit. when he passes the navigation crew and security officers strewn about, he barks orders at them. "I want to reach earth tomorrow," he tells many of them. He hurries to his private quarters and puts on a dark blue dress uniform that makes him look stiff. 

Making his way through the ship again, he enters the strategy room and one of the larger cubicles in the ship, where he sits down with three other high-ranking officers. A short man with bumps all over his face, Major Nist begins to talk with him, "We have been making these expeditions for more than ten years now and we have still gone undetected by any government or peoples of earth. The many sojourners we have transported has made the economy on Drint take-off. Our people are happier than in almost any time in history. We must suspend our missions for two months, when the Americans on earth elect their next president six months from now in earth year 2056."

"I know that, but I am getting tired of these trips now, and I don't think we can get away with capturing so very many earthlings forever," Zanlo retorts. "Why don't we just cram them in with our passengers and enjoin them to live on Drint. We could stop these hyper-velocity voyages." These alien leaders continue their discussion for a few hours, then turn to orchestrate their attack better. They want to make sure that after every human taken on board the ship and properly engaged is returned without any knowledge of their ordeal. This preparation lasts well into the next day. 

They arrive at earth and Captain Zanlo runs around again making demands that a proper orbit and showing be made. "Do not let any of them find us up here. Our days of liberation will end if this happens," he shouts at a couple of mates on the controls.

The Drintans in the habitation quarters are louder than ever. "Are the humans here yet?" one asks. Some of them are fighting boisterously. "I want more room," a huge alien bellows.

In the strategy room, Zanlo watches on a monitor as small spacecraft have made their way to earth in the dark and are visting and landing in the backyards of hundreds of homes across the continents. The normal procedure prevails and a stunning pervasive glare and glow are shone into the houses. Most of the people inside are sleeping. Those awake are shortly affected and paralyzed in their stances. Those asleep wake in a stupor and walk out of their homes and up into the ships. Those caught getting a midnight snack also slowly move outside and embark.

Back at the mothership, the earthlings are guided inside and marched into the habitabion rooms. They remain in trances as the beams continue to reach and subdue their minds. Zanlo pokes his head inside and yells, "If any of them wake-up just knock them out cold! Understand?" The Drintans murmur. Zanlo closes the door and leaves. He hears cries of elation as the door shuts behind him.

He goes into the officers galley, where he sees Major Nist. He orders several cooks away and says to his superior, "This month there have been ten thousand missions sent to earth. Did you ever think that Drintans would begin to get dissatisfied making love with their own kind? Making love with earthlings is much better and a real treat. I have done it at least twice myself."

"I have not done it yet. I refuse to do it, Zanlo replies. Someday, some of our prey will remember their violations. I do not feel comfortable with that."

"They will not remember. Never," Nist yells.

"I must go and make sure the earth people are returned now," Zanlo acquiesces. He steps into the hallway and walks rapidly away. He hears shouts and screams outside the doors of some of the habitation rooms. He stops at a control panel and speaks into the Public Address System. "Drintans...stop now! Stop what you are doing." He waves at several first mates waiting at attention, "Go now and return the earthlings."

A couple of days later, the spacecruiser reaches Drint. The passengers are holed-up and sleeping again. Most of them jump as the announcement is made over the itercom, "Get up and move towards the exit ramps! We have returned now." Loud protests and wails are emitted in response.

Zanlo watches as the crowd moves down and away on the path through the dreary forest. "I hope none of those ones ever come back as passengers on my ship." He frowns and hops inside. The doors close and ship takes-off and disappears into the sky.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 8, 2022)

The Invasion is coming!


----------

